# Early November Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper Fishing



## Harbison

_*Early November Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper Fishing*_

As winter approaches even in Florida the weather is not always picture perfect resulting in fishing trip cancellations:



But the good news is before and after front fishing can be fantastic. 

Check out this typical 'after-front' November, 2017 catch:



The Mangrove (Mango) Snapper and Gag Grouper were on fire. 

The Friday 11/5/21 Florida Fisherman ll 39 hour trip was canceled due to the:



Tuesday, 11/9/21, the fish have been holding-up due to 14-15 foot seas bringing strong currents. They should be starved. Will it be 2017 re-visited?

Let's go see.



We will be targeting Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper:





This looks good, really good:



Dan has been fishing on the Florida for decades:









https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/uu162/harbisonphoto/8(46).JPG?

[URL=https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbisonphoto/a/b6133e4e-f03a-44c3-a314-ae176f260bf9/p/e2106598-cd73-4df5-9b23-13e42297d414][IMG]https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/uu162/harbisonphoto/10(153).jpg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds



Night fishing for Mango Snapper can be superb.

Day time can also be very good:


----------



## Harbison

Mangrove Snapper can be caught in bays and even rivers. 

But not like these:



Dan's experience shows. He is one of the best:



After the catch the thrill continues:





Check out what fellow Florida native Captain Dylan Hubbard has to say about Mangrove Snapper. 










This night fishing is fantastic:


----------



## Harbison

Mr. Leo Smith, a proud retired Marine, like Dan is one of the best:



Thank you sir, thank you for many years of dedicated service to the American people. We are FREE because of you and the men & women like you. THANK YOU!

And the 'battle' continues:





The sharks won this battle:







One of the best eating fish ever to swim, the mighty

Gag Grouper:


----------



## Harbison

It's been a long hard fought night-day:



'The fish should be stared!' They aren't the only ones.

Are you...



After a fantastic meal followed by a good night's sleep:



Will it be 2017 re-visited?

Well ! 



' Dan's experience shows. He is one of the best:'

Dan, once again, won the snapper jackpot:





Mystery 'creature.' What is it?



credit:

NOAA

WTVT


----------



## jwilson1978

You Better do some apologizing or your gonna get Hammered. Then again it may be to late. Still can't believe you talked shit about someone's child! Oh and your Mystery creature is not a Mystery creature a mantis shrimp is a well know critter. Still disappointed in you though. Thought you were a better Man. Then you talk about a Man's child no less than his daughter. You should Know. Has anyone talked about your children? I have that answer NO! And the real Men the BEST OF THE BEST will never cross that line. YOU have the chance to correct your wicked ways you better do it before daylight or its on you and the repercussions.


----------



## Boardfeet

Please go away………
No one here cares about Hubbards tourist trap.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob I don’t care what you do on the Hubbard love boat


----------



## ST1300rider

Awful nice of him not to post the catches during the Hubbard only red snapper season from Oct. 15 to Nov. 6.

I wasn't able to catch a single legal Red Snapper during that time. Anyone else here get those privileges?


----------



## Harbison

Would never knowingly talk negatively about any children. I raised three wonderful daughters, and worked for Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice for decades. The children I worked with were like family to me. 
Been sharing the wonders of our great state for over 1/2 a century. Never have I seen the hatred I have seen on this forum. 
Just published a video of a young lady fighting a huge Amberjack. It's a classic that has been viewed all over the country 171 time in its first 4 hours. In less than a week it will have been viewed well over 1,000 times. 
Since the peoples on her would rather fight-than-fish it will NOT be viewed on here. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## ST1300rider

You won't post the video here because your name must be "Hubbard's Marina" over on youtube. And some might see that you (hubbard?) just come here to feed us the charter operation spam and tell us how bad we are.

1. She ain't that young, 45?











2. Your video is at such LOW 240p (240pixel) quality it's crap to watch. Holy sheet that's some low quality crappy viewing. I just watched a go kart video from poor folks in Ecudaor with much much greater 1080p or 1440p resolution. I won't post a link to your crappy marina spam either but here's the great Kart video.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Would never knowingly talk negatively about any children. I raised three wonderful daughters, and worked for Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice for decades. The children I worked with were like family to me.
> Been sharing the wonders of our great state for over 1/2 a century. Never have I seen the hatred I have seen on this forum.
> Just published a video of a young lady fighting a huge Amberjack. It's a classic that has been viewed all over the country 171 time in its first 4 hours. In less than a week it will have been viewed well over 1,000 times.
> Since the peoples on her would rather fight-than-fish it will NOT be viewed on here.
> Have a nice day!



You had to work for juvie because your clients were forced by the courts to use you.
Anyone else would have told you to go pound sand.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Would never knowingly talk negatively about any children. I raised three wonderful daughters, and worked for Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice for decades. The children I worked with were like family to me.
> Been sharing the wonders of our great state for over 1/2 a century. Never have I seen the hatred I have seen on this forum.
> Just published a video of a young lady fighting a huge Amberjack. It's a classic that has been viewed all over the country 171 time in its first 4 hours. In less than a week it will have been viewed well over 1,000 times.
> Since the peoples on her would rather fight-than-fish it will NOT be viewed on here.
> Have a nice day!


No Bob


----------



## JoeyWelch

No Bob


----------



## jack2

such disrespect. 
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka

Those mangroves are pretty good eatin', but they ain't no ruby red lips, that's for sure!


----------



## jack2

actually, i'd rather have fried ruby's over snapper. 
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> such disrespect.
> jack


I know it!!
I can’t believe that SOB would talk to us like that.
Bob you need to be taught some manners


----------



## Harbison

Mannes??? 
"I can’t believe that SOB would talk to us like that."

Sorry but I do not talk like that... I have better manners! 


I am very serious about Family, Helping Children, Fishing & Hunting. I do not play the games the HATERS on this forum are playing. You can take you HATE somewhere else.
Video: My latest video has now been viewed well over 500 times all over the country. Due to the amount of hate on this forum it will not be seen here.
Here is a brief part of all the action you are missing:





 

The complete fight has been caught on video. You know not what you are missing!


----------



## jack2

there once was a man named bob


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> there once was a man named bob


but this man named Bob wasnt really a man, he was a charter pimp, and he pimped his charter to everyone. Even the people who weren’t interested. He was a very, very nasty little Bob.


----------



## MrFish

I saw that video once. The Lady and the Awesome Johnson. Not sure you're supposed to post porn here bub.


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Mannes???
> "I can’t believe that SOB would talk to us like that."
> 
> Sorry but I do not talk like that... I have better manners!
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Family, Helping Children, Fishing & Hunting. I do not play the games the HATERS on this forum are playing. You can take you HATE somewhere else.
> Video: My latest video has now been viewed well over 500 times all over the country. Due to the amount of hate on this forum it will not be seen here.
> Here is a brief part of all the action you are missing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete fight has been caught on video. You know not what you are missing!


This one is better MORE skin Bob show us your not some kind of wierd petophile Talking about peoples kids.


----------



## kmerr80

2017 trip. Thought another old thread had been brought back to life.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob y’all still rocking that bath salt down there?
Bit anybody lately?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Good Morning Bob


----------



## jack2

joey, 
do you know if bob wears those shades while naked?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> joey,
> do you know if bob wears those shades while naked?
> jack


----------



## stevenattsu

What's going to happen to Hubbard's if the sand bar keeps getting bigger at the marina and Ben Mallah kicks yall out?


----------



## JoeyWelch

stevenattsu said:


> What's going to happen to Hubbard's if the sand bar keeps getting bigger at the marina and Ben Mallah kicks yall out?


Is that what it will take to stop Bib from spamming everyone?


----------



## MrFish

JoeyWelch said:


> Is that what it will take to stop Bib from spamming everyone?


He'll still have them canned hog hunts.


----------



## stevenattsu

MrFish said:


> He'll still have them canned hog hunts.


Defiantly canned hunts

Two Guys And A Hog
8026 Airport Grade Rd, Perry, FL


After successfully Hunting several hogs in West Texas, myself along with two others decided to check out this place in Florida in hopes of getting on some hogs. Before our Hunt, I contacted Ralph (the owner) and he stated that the fair Chase hunt had only about a 15 to 20% success rate which is understandable and fair. I did appreciate his honesty about that part of it. Once we arrived, we were greeted by Ralph and told our best odds we're going to be while hunting into the night. We decided to get into our blinds at around 5 PM because we were told The automatic corn feeders go off at around 530. I was a little discouraged once at the blind to find out that the other person I was hunting with was maybe 200 yards away in a tree stand directly in my line of fire (using a .308 cal) with only a section of trees separating us. My other hunting partner was so close to the high fence or caged in pigs that she could hear them and watch them through the fence where Ralph had a trap set up in hopes of catching the wild ones to put inside the fence. All of these blinds for the fair Chase hunt were with in a three minute walk of the main compound. For almost 4 hours I heard resident dogs constantly barking and even people talking at either the two guys and a hog compound or a nearby residents. I don't know why the fair chase hunters we're not set up further out away from the compound, high fence area, barking dogs and nearby residents, but I can assure you as a lifelong Hunter this creates an almost 0% success rate opportunity to hunt any wild animal. To top it off, when we requested to be brought back to our vehicle so we can return home, Ralph couldn't even remove himself from his trailer and greet us and thank us for using his services or give any appreciation for using his business. All that being said, we will not be returning but if you are merely looking to fill your freezer and OK entering a fenced area to shoot a once wild animal than this is the place for you. For a fair chance hunt opportunity, not so much.


----------



## Harbison

Since the Peoples of Pensacola would rather fight than fish the fishing in Northern Florida must be terrible.
Want to see what real Florida Fishing is like... Visit Central Florida.
Leave your HATE behind. It will not be tolerated in Fish Famous Central Florida !

"He'll still have them canned hog hunts." Will be hog hunting with Trophy Outfitters Thursday. This 'canned hog hung' will be on 40,000 acres. 
Full report to follow, but not on HATE Famous PFF.


----------



## Boardfeet

Harbison said:


> Since the Peoples of Pensacola would rather fight than fish the fishing in Northern Florida must be terrible.
> Want to see what real Florida Fishing is like... Visit Central Florida.
> Leave your HATE behind. It will not be tolerated in Fish Famous Central Florida !


Ba Waaaaaaaaaa!!
Oh I'm so butt hurt!
What we are lacking up here is Head boat whores............Oh, Maybe not, you're filling that niche.


----------



## jack2

jack


----------



## stevenattsu

Yall can have the Tampa, St Pete, Clearwater boat ramp cluster Fuc%, I was down there last month. Bob if you ever want to grab dinner I'd recommend the Restorative in Dunedin


----------



## MrFish

Harbison said:


> "He'll still have them canned hog hunts." Will be hog hunting with Trophy Outfitters Thursday. This 'canned hog hung' will be on 40,000 acres.
> Full report to follow, but not on HATE Famous PFF.


So you gonna hunt free range in the big pen?


----------



## stevenattsu

MrFish said:


> He'll still have them canned hog hunts.


Nothing says canned like 29 acres. Promoting the best of the best in Florida huh? 









8026 Airport Grade, Perry, FL 32348 | Zillow


Zestimate® Home Value: $125,000. 8026 Airport Grade, Perry, FL is a vacant land home. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom. The Rent Zestimate for this home is $1,300/mo, which has increased by $1,300/mo in the last 30 days.




www.zillow.com


----------



## MrFish

Harbison said:


> Leave your HATE behind. It will not be tolerated in Fish Famous Central Florida !


"We don't tolerate hate, but bath salts are okay."


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob you have to fish a charter boat to catch a fish and hunt a fence to kill a hog and you have actually convinced yourself that you are some kind of super sportsman here to set everyone straight.

I’m starting to think you may be a little bit slow in the upper region.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Full report to follow, but not on HATE Famous PFF.


Thank you for this part. We appreciate it.


----------



## Harbison

"So you gonna hunt free range in the big pen?" And enjoying every minute of it! 

"We don't tolerate hate" Then why are you so hateful? 
NO more time for your stupid little games; another report to share with REAL sportsmen/women. A real report from the best fishing/hunting in all of Florida... Fish Famous Central Florida! 
Have a nice day!


----------



## stevenattsu

Bob you can say what you want about North West Florida but, there's one thing South Florida cant "beat" us on!!!









Pensacola Beach Memorial Day Weekend Gay Party


Pensacola Beach Memorial Day Weekend Gay Party 2023 opens it doors to upwards of 200,000 LGBT party goers, come meet all the boys




www.gaytravel4u.com


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> "So you gonna hunt free range in the big pen?" And enjoying every minute of it!




So your calling it hunting now Bob?


----------



## stevenattsu

Looks like after all the Two Guys & A Hog promoting, they still went out of business


----------



## MrFish

Bob likes to go Hogging.






__





Urban Dictionary: hogging


A competition, usually between a group of men that involves going to a bar/frat/house party. Participants go with the direct intention of hooking up with the fattest girl at the party. The guy who bags the fattest girl wins.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## kingfish501

Harbison, does your writers organization know how you talk to what you think is a 12 year old girl? I'd be happy to send screen shots of what you said to what you thought was a young girl.

I doubt those writers would get within 50' of you after that, Harbison.


----------



## MrFish

We're not very good at this cancel culture shit.


----------



## jwilson1978

kingfish501 said:


> Harbison, does your writers organization know how you talk to what you think is a 12 year old girl? I'd be happy to send screen shots of what you said to what you thought was a young girl.
> 
> I doubt those writers would get within 50' of you after that, Harbison.


Remember who’s hanging out on that boat. They won’t care.


----------



## kingfish501

jwilson1978 said:


> Remember who’s hanging out on that boat. They won’t care.


But the Florida Outdoor Writers Association might...at best, Harbison tried bullying what he thought was a 12 year old girl online. At worst, he implied he was going into children's chatrooms and talking to children...for whatever dark purposes an old man has.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob you better not be spanking your monkey on this forum. We have a zero spank policy up in here

Im about to go to bed and I better not wake up and see where you been posting while everybody’s sleeping.

We know what you doing.


----------



## jack2

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob you better not be spanking your monkey on this forum. We have a zero spank policy up in here
> 
> Im about to go to bed and I better not wake up and see where you been posting while everybody’s sleeping.
> 
> We know what you doing.


what are you, the internet police?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> what are you, the internet police?
> jack


Yes and you will comply


----------



## MrFish

Stop resisting.


----------



## jack2

JoeyWelch said:


> Yes and you will comply


no need to get racist just because i live in selma.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu

Hummm



https://www.fowa.org/code-of-ethics/



Bob you better not let this @itch find out about your 26 acre canned hunts!!! We all know what she did to Joe Exotic!!









Shut Down Canned Hunt in FL


Please deny the request to operate a game ranch (the euphemism for shooting caged animals) by J&R Outfitters, of Indiantown,




bigcatrescue.org


----------



## jack2

NorthernExposure said:


> That's funny, my cousin went out of Hubbards marina 12 hr trip and while catching grunts the mate called them black snapper?


dug this post out of aug. 2011. black snapper or mangrove?
still the same old bullshit.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu

jack2 said:


> dug this post out of aug. 2011. black snapper or mangrove?
> still the same old bullshit.
> jack


Bob's violating the FOWA code of ethics. It seams to be a prestigious organization, run out of a UPS store in a strip mall in Apollo Beach. With no mention of him on a search of the website


----------



## JoeyWelch

stevenattsu said:


> Bob's violating the FOWA code of ethics. It seams to be a prestigious organization, run out of a UPS store in a strip mall in Apollo Beach. With no mention of him on a search of the website


I searched it too. They have to pay an annual fee to be a member. Pay to pimp so to speak. Lol


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> I searched it too. They have to pay annual fee to be a member. Pay to pimp so to speak. Lol


Maybe they are the Pimps and bob is just a whore. (A Hubert's whore)


----------



## JoeyWelch

He’s definitely a Hubbards knob slobber


----------



## jack2

the best of the best.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Tonsils be damned. Gimme more Capt Dylan!!
Gargle Gargle Gag Gag


----------



## jack2

JoeyWelch said:


> Tonsils be damned. Gimme more Capt Dylan!!
> Gargle Gargle Gag Gag


now, just to be clear, who is doing this? asking for a friend.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

jack2 said:


> now, just to be clear, who is doing this? asking for a friend.
> jack


Keep it up Jack!!


----------



## MrFish




----------



## Harbison

Absolutely NO time or patience for the ridiculous comments I see on here and only on here. Hopefully this does not represent the people of Pensacola. I am very proud to be a Florida native. I am proud of our state, however, what I am witnessing on here destroys my image of what Florida/family is all about.

This is my Florida!
Central Florida 11/19/21 catch:




To me family is everything.


----------



## ST1300rider

Harbison said:


> Absolutely NO time of patience for the ridiculous comments I see on here and only on here. Hopefully this does not represent the people of Pensacola. I am very proud to be a Florida native. I am proud of our state, however, what I am witnessing on here destroys my image of what Florida/family is all about.
> 
> This is my Florida!
> Central Florida 11/19/21 catch:


So you come here on Thanksgiving day to tell us how you hate all of us in Pensacola but you're here to spam us with more of your Tampa charter BS. It's like you're not here to invite us to fish with you but you want us to pay to fish on the charter you enjoyed 60 years ago.

WTF just leave if all you have is spam. Jeez I wasn't going to bother anymore but your insults to Pensacola are over the top.

Show me a post here you made where you say, "hello I caught a fish" that doesn't involve you paying someone to show you where to fish, how to put the worm on your hook and someone else cook a sandwich for you so you don't break a sweat. Telling us to pay the charter isn't offering up much your great fishing wisdom.

Oh yeah you need me to post a link to the other "fish forum" where the guy pointed out you have nothing to offer but spam.


----------



## ST1300rider

Enjoy a great image you made for us.


----------



## Harbison

SAD!
I am a Florida native who loves our great state, all of it. Looks like the ALL must be changed to MOST.
NO WAY does the personal attacks I see coming out of North Florida represent me or Florida.
Even my education has been attacked. In actuality I graduated from Jesuit HS, one of the toughest most demanding schools in the country. I was in the top 1/3 of my graduating class. Then came the University of Tampa. I graduated from the honors classes in Psychology. The head of the Psychology Department himself issued me into PSI CHI, the International Honors Society in Psychology. Even that has been attacked on here.

I am very proud of my education and what I accomplished with it. I worked for Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice for decades. Through hard work and dedication I advanced rapidly through the ranks. I worked directly with troubled families/children. I treated the families I worked with as if they were my own. Very rewarding work!
Fishing: Fished on my own boat for many years. Marriage and three daughters changed all of that. Could no longer afford boat ownership and support my family the way I so desired. Found Hubbard's in the late seventies. The tremendous cost associated with off-shore serious fishing was shared among many. Been with Hubbard's ever since.
Could not believe it when even the Florida Outdoor Writers Association was attacked on here. Absolutely NO ORGANIZATION represents Florida better, or as well as, the FOWA. I am proud to be an active member; have been for many years. 
My wife and daughters came first. We purchased three acres and a small pond. Our private pond was, is, loaded with fish. My daughters swam daily in their own private little lake. I gave my wife & daughters all I had to give! They loved to play tennis. I built them a tennis court.
Hunting: Started hunting in the late forties; been doing so ever since. My wife and I were members of some of the best hunting clubs in Florida. My wife, along with our youngest daughter, are now doing their hunting in Heaven. When they passed a lot of me went with them. Now alone even my desire to hunt was no more. My two living daughters are now grandmothers. I am a people/person who loves to have people around me. Found another love... Sharing my Florida with fellow sportsmen/women, and hunting with outfitters. Both have been attacked on here.
Rather do it on my own? ABSOLUTELY!
When I found Hubbard's and hunting outfitters I was looking for alternatives. It was that or give up fishing/hunting. Glad I did not give up.
Today: I live alone on our three acres. I drive a Special Addition Camry. All are completely paid for. I am proud to say I am completely out of dept.
Dee, our oldest daughter, lives close-by. Look what Daddy bought his precious little girl for her birthday:

Dee is now the mother of two and grandmother of six. She is still 'daddy's little girl!' Hope she never ask for the moon; I would do my best to give it to her.
To me family is everything.

I have now shared my life on here. I am ever so proud of who I am and what I have been able to accomplish.


----------



## jwilson1978

Never mind I give up


----------



## Harbison

" Looks like the ALL must be changed to MOST. " Please do not force me to do that. 

"So you come here on Thanksgiving day to tell us how you hate all of us in Pensacola but you're here to spam us with more of your Tampa charter BS"
To hate is not the Jesuit HS way, or my way. I have never 'hated' anyone in my life; never will. That's just not Bob!
"your Tampa charter" Exactly what 'charter' is that? Never owned or been associated with any charter.

"Never mind I give up" No one is asking you to give up, but to share in the wonders of our Paradise on earth; to share, not to insult and attempt to discredit.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Nice trailer park Bob.
Do Yall have trouble with illegal mexicans taking them over down there?


----------



## jack2

jack


----------



## jack2

i think the mexicans will take over selma.
jack


----------



## markw4321

*
jack2
Registered*
Joined Mar 19, 2010
5,187 Posts
#74 · 2 h ago

i think the mexicans will take over selma.
jack
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Harbison

"Do Yall have trouble with illegal mexicans taking them over down there?"

We have our share of Mexicans, but they are legal, hard working, people. Many are my friends. 
By the way... That's my daughter, Dee's, trailer. It's well equipped and extremely nice. 

Just finished a very interesting 'how-to' article on catching the elusive Hogfish on hook and line with plenty of on the water pictures. In the video Captain Frank tells us all of his secrets.
Would love to share with the sportsmen/women of PFF. However, I do not need he backlash. Perhaps later. 
Captain Frank explains how to catch Hogfish on jigs as well as shrimp. He goes into detail telling & showing us exactly how it's done. This video will make a good fisherman an even beer fisherman.


----------



## MrFish

Wish we had hogfish up this way.


----------



## Harbison

"Wish we had hogfish up this way."
Wish you did too sir. But you have plenty of other fish to make up for it.
Would love to share, but I am a sportsman , not a fighter. I have tried my best to share our Florida on here. But, after being attacked from all sides, I want no more.
Our Hogs are coming on strong and BIG!

And ever so good eating:


As the water temperature drops our Hog & Gag Grouper fishing will explode.
Hopefully someday soon I will once again be able to share with our northern neighbors as I have so often in the past.


----------



## Walton County

Bob, I was gonna stay out of this train wreck but let me translate what most are saying here.
Every post you make is for a paid charter(Hubbard) or paid hunt. You are viewed as almost like a tv commercial. 
there isn’t anything wrong with paying to play but getting real preachy about how you do it better is off putting.
Your an 80yo native Floridian? I know you have some stories that aren’t bought and paid for. Share those.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> "Do Yall have trouble with illegal mexicans taking them over down there?"
> 
> We have our share of Mexicans, but they are legal, hard working, people. Many are my friends.
> By the way...


Our trailer parks up this way aren’t nearly that nice. If you’ve ever seen them on Cops or Live PD, you’ll know what I’m talking about.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Walton County said:


> Bob, I was gonna stay out of this train wreck but let me translate what most are saying here.
> Every post you make is for a paid charter(Hubbard) or paid hunt. You are viewed as almost like a tv commercial.
> there isn’t anything wrong with paying to play but getting real preachy about how you do it better is off putting.
> Your an 80yo native Floridian? I know you have some stories that aren’t bought and paid for. Share those.


----------



## markw4321

When Ilived in Miami I speared a few hogfish diving out of my own boat. Lot of fun.


----------



## ST1300rider

Come on man, let's keep it fishing related.

That guy netting the fish at the start of TV ad looks familiar. Anyone know anybody from fishing back in the 60's?


----------



## Harbison

"Bob, I was gonna stay out of this train wreck but let me translate what most are saying here.
Every post you make is for a paid charter(Hubbard) or paid hunt. You are viewed as almost like a tv commercial.
there isn’t anything wrong with paying to play but getting real preachy about how you do it better is off putting.
Your an 80yo native Floridian? I know you have some stories that aren’t bought and paid for. Share those."

Not worth my time to answer!
Have a nice day


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> "Bob, I was gonna stay out of this train wreck but let me translate what most are saying here.
> Every post you make is for a paid charter(Hubbard) or paid hunt. You are viewed as almost like a tv commercial.
> there isn’t anything wrong with paying to play but getting real preachy about how you do it better is off putting.
> Your an 80yo native Floridian? I know you have some stories that aren’t bought and paid for. Share those."
> 
> Not worth my time to answer!
> Have a nice day


----------



## ST1300rider

Harbison said:


> "Bob, I was gonna stay out of this train wreck but let me translate what most are saying here.
> Every post you make is for a paid charter(Hubbard) or paid hunt. You are viewed as almost like a tv commercial.
> there isn’t anything wrong with paying to play but getting real preachy about how you do it better is off putting.
> Your an 80yo native Floridian? I know you have some stories that aren’t bought and paid for. Share those."
> 
> Not worth my time to answer!
> Have a nice day


----------



## Harbison

Is this really what Pensacola stands for? SAD!


----------



## sealark

Harbison said:


> Is this really what Pensacola stands for? SAD!


No, not in a lot of our eyes.don't let it bother you keep posting. 
I grew up from the 50s Bradenton Beach.fishing, snorkling getting dinner. even worked on the Clipper before going into NAVY at 17, Retired 1980 in Pensacola, Remember the only wooden piling bridge going to the island through Cortez. Clipety clump as the cars drove the old bridge, still there as a fishing pier, restaurant, Love to hear your tales regardless of who they are about.


----------



## Harbison

"I grew up from the 50s Bradenton Beach.fishing, snorkling getting dinner. even worked on the Clipper before going into NAVY at 17, Retired 1980 in Pensacola, Remember the only wooden piling bridge going to the island through Cortez. Clipety clump as the cars drove the old bridge, still there as a fishing pier, restaurant, Love to hear your tales regardless of who they are about."

I also grew up in the 50s. Sure was a lot different way back then. Thanks for sharing your very interesting past. Wish more would forget the hate of today I see on here & tell us more about what Florida was like years ago.


----------

